# Marijuana-seeds.nl



## CasualGrower (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I just weaseled it out of my wife..I do this every Christmas LOL.. She hates it heh... She Ordered me some new beans.....

A few days or so ago, I showed her what I was thinking about ordering... 2 of the Value Packs.... The classic Pack which has 10 of each, Big Bud, Bublegum and Northern Lights.... also the Super Strong Pack, 10 of each, Crystal, Ice and White Widow.....  Both pack suppose to come with 5 Super Siler Haze (I think that is the name) Freebies... 

She supposedly put the order in a couple days ago.... no word from them yet, Unless she beat me to the Emails and deleted them LOL......

I really hope that .NL comes through with the beans.... I got so depressed after both my orders from the Doc got stolen by the damn government.....

Anyways, I will let ya know what happens.


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats!!!  Me and my husband are in a stalemate over lights...  So, kudos, for gettin your way!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2008)

> I got so depressed after both my orders from the Doc got stolen by the damn government


 
What happens when they do that? Do they come after you are what? Thats why I am scared to order beans.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 16, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> A few days or so ago, I showed her what I was thinking about ordering... 2 of the Value Packs.... The classic Pack which has 10 of each, Big Bud, Bublegum and Northern Lights.... also the Super Strong Pack, 10 of each, Crystal, Ice and White Widow.....  Both pack suppose to come with 5 Super Siler Haze (I think that is the name) Freebies...
> 
> ...



I ordered the Super Strong Pack back in Oct and received with no problem.  I'm having a fair amount of trouble with the WWs sprouting and getting past seedling stage.  I'm not sure it isn't my fault so I'm not going to blame the .nl beans, yet.  I planted one Blueberry and, while not a champion grower, is beginning to look good.

Andy will probably chime in here, too, with his .nl experience.  I think if it wasn't too late, you'd get recommendations for other seedbanks.  I'll watch for your updates and share mine with you as well.  Good luck.


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 16, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> What happens when they do that? Do they come after you are what? Thats why I am scared to order beans.


 
_I have not heard anything about it since....._However, the letter says that if I want to argue the validity of the seizure, I can.......   basically an invitation to do so so they can prosecute........

Final word.....  If they do not have any trail that leads to you to initiate the inport of the beans to the US, they have no grounds to prosecute.....  Now if they can trace the cash transaction back to you where you purchased them and they were just delivering to you, then thye can get you...... So dont buy beans from unreputable sources and ABSOLUTELY NO american seedbanks.......  Foreign seedbanks are not subject to US laws so they can not be pressured to give up customer info, UNLESS their govt gives them up like in the Mark Emery Case......... So buying from Canada ... sorta beware,.....


If no trail, you will just get a letter that say Ummmm, we found something in your mail that was not good.... nothing else said.


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 16, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I ordered the Super Strong Pack back in Oct and received with no problem. I'm having a fair amount of trouble with the WWs sprouting and getting past seedling stage. I'm not sure it isn't my fault so I'm not going to blame the .nl beans, yet. I planted one Blueberry and, while not a champion grower, is beginning to look good.
> 
> Andy will probably chime in here, too, with his .nl experience. I think if it wasn't too late, you'd get recommendations for other seedbanks. I'll watch for your updates and share mine with you as well. Good luck.


 
Heya Art....

I have heard from several sources that the WW are pretty picky on the PPM,s......... are you over nuting?????  keep them on the light side of nutes.....


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 16, 2008)

hairchick40v said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! Me and my husband are in a stalemate over lights... So, kudos, for gettin your way!!!


 
I use 400 HPS's myself.. I got 3 of them atm.......  Only 2 running atm LOL and 3 whole plants heh....  one Reveg and my former 2 mothers.....  which are not putting out SHITE for bud.....  the reveg plant is a quarter of their size and the buds are twice as good........



I do not need both lights atm.. I gcould get by with just one..... oh well.. this is a hobby for me,  hobbies cost money....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 16, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Heya Art....
> 
> I have heard from several sources that the WW are pretty picky on the PPM,s......... are you over nuting?????  keep them on the light side of nutes.....



I'm a soil man, CG :hubba:  But I think overnuting from the Jungle Growth Pro and the nuted perlite are prime suspects.  Hick thinks I planted the seedlings in too large pots and are not taking up nutes and water properly because of that.  Hick is a pretty smart guy, as we all know.  I have 2 new ones sprouted and potted smaller.  We'll see.  Thanks!


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea, could be.. IU am not a dirt man myself... I find Hydro easier than soil LOL....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 16, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Yea, could be.. IU am not a dirt man myself... I find Hydro easier than soil LOL....



I'm going to read up on hydro soon but it looks like a big hassle to me!  It's all I can do to maintain the ph in my pool let alone a hydro with nutes, rockwool, ebb & flow, reservoirs, pumps and drips coco coir (I don't know what any of this means, of course).  I open the closet, stick my finger in the dirt.  If dry, water.  Also, water and electricity in the same place does not sound like a good idea, even to me


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so much not a dirt man LOL....... I have several plants at home that I am trying to nurse back to health............. Most are actually coming backthough....  got some big leafed Rain forest plant that was nearly dead that is finally coming back........ Had half a leaflet left and now after a couple months is starting it's 4th leaflet.... Also got a Salvia plant  tha dropped a few leaves and now I think is recouperating...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2008)

If your going to use soil,Use Nuteless ,,,very easy to Nute burn with MG and JG. I am now using Pro-Mix,,very nice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I am a dirt farmer..and only bath in large tubs of water..But as for the site you purchased from..:aok:  I have 4 purchases from them..I live in Seattle  and not one time lost or not delivered..Just remember this is the Holliday season  and can take up to 20  days to get to you  in the USA..Good luck my friend..and thanks for growing:bolt::bong:


----------



## Bonghit74 (Dec 24, 2008)

Just wanted to let everybody know that .nl has come through for me again. 2 for 2.  It took nearly 3 weeks to get here which I am certain that the holidays took great part in that.  I am also getting really close to harvesting some of their G13 Haze that is looking very tasty.  Was a little worried for the fact that they dont have breeder packs.  That is the reason for waiting to put in a second order.  Just cant really beat their prices.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've ordered from them and had great experiences. I received my seeds fast and am extremely happy with the plants i have.


----------



## imager777 (Dec 25, 2008)

I was just about to come here and open a new thread, just to tell people about the freebie Super Silver Haze.  Luckily, I saw this one here.  In any case, I got so excited when I saw that on the site that I ordered up some White Rhino (Another strain I wanted) just to get the free seeds... two bushes with one bird!  I'll most likely be back around the end of the year with a smoke report on the Super Silver Haze!  

I have to say that I'm impressed with marijuana-seeds.nl free offerings.  They seem to really be making an effort to keep good strains live and available.  Some other sites throw out their crap seeds as freebies.  So far I've seen marijuana-seeds.nl put out Thai, Afgani, and now Super Silver Haze.  Land races and classics... they get the thumbs up from me

Happy Holidays.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 25, 2008)

.nl is the only place i have had no issues with.over 7 orders from them.


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG!!!  I was just lookin at the site all of ya'll are talkin about, and I am mad!!!!  I could have gotten NL seeds on there for $25!!!!  I paid $100 for the same amount of seeds!!!!  What a jip...  And only 5 of those sprouted!!!!  I am gonna try ya'll site next time!!! ;(


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2008)

hairchick40v said:
			
		

> OMG!!! I was just lookin at the site all of ya'll are talkin about, and I am mad!!!! I could have gotten NL seeds on there for $25!!!! I paid $100 for the same amount of seeds!!!! What a jip... And only 5 of those sprouted!!!! I am gonna try ya'll site next time!!! ;(


 
Where did you order from before?


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 26, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Where did you order from before?


 
I think it was Dutch Passion, it was a site I linked from High Times website... I can't remember and had to dump my favorites after that...  I bought them over the summer maybe, june...  I couldn't germ them until now...  The 5 that did sprout look great, doing very well...  I just cannot believe how much cheaper that .nl site is.  I hope I don't have to purchase for a while but when I do, I am gonna check them out!!!!


----------



## imager777 (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone know, off hand, what seed banks they use?  I couldn't find it anywhere on there site (Probably right in front of my face somewhere.)  I'd really like to know if I'm getting Mr. Nice, Nirvana, GreenHouse, etc. for my 
Rhino, and Super Silver Haze seeds.  It's not worth emailing their customer service about though.


----------



## Bonghit74 (Dec 28, 2008)

imager777 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know, off hand, what seed banks they use? I couldn't find it anywhere on there site (Probably right in front of my face somewhere.) I'd really like to know if I'm getting Mr. Nice, Nirvana, GreenHouse, etc. for my
> Rhino, and Super Silver Haze seeds. It's not worth emailing their customer service about though.


 
Im not really sure to be honest but I am assuming that they breed the their own seeds.  Email them and find out.  Ive also been wanting to know.  Good luck with your beans!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 28, 2008)

i too am not real sure.all i know is all the orders i've made thru them has been great seeds.i have yet to have a bean not pop and grow,from all my orders from .nl


----------



## hollywood52 (Dec 28, 2008)

grow high seed boutique 7 days every time to the states


----------



## Bonghit74 (Dec 28, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i too am not real sure.all i know is all the orders i've made thru them has been great seeds.i have yet to have a bean not pop and grow,from all my orders from .nl


 
me too! and a huge thanks to them and a couple other banks I have my personal mini-bank up to 10 strains and will not have to order for a long long time but when I do it will likely be .nl.  Great prices, great freebies and very trustworthy.


----------



## winstonwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

My question is for people who have bought from these guy: I mailed a money order to these guys two weeks ago today. Do they typically notify you by email when they've received the payment (as they indicate in their FAQ)? And, at two weeks, is it reasonable for me to be concerned or is it too early to worry yet?


----------



## Bonghit74 (Dec 30, 2008)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> My question is for people who have bought from these guy: I mailed a money order to these guys two weeks ago today. Do they typically notify you by email when they've received the payment (as they indicate in their FAQ)? And, at two weeks, is it reasonable for me to be concerned or is it too early to worry yet?


 


Sorry, I cant really answer your question because I used a credit card both times I ordered but they sent me a email telling me it was on its way!  Check to see if your money order has been cashed yet and if it has maybe shoot them a email to see if they got it.  With the holidays and everything it really slows the mail down so I am not sure if two weeks is adequate time to get a money order there.  Took me almost 3 weeks to get beans this time.  That is the reason I dont like sending money orders or cash, too many things can go wrong and everybody usually blames the banks for mishaps.  Good luck getting your beans, I know the feeling coming home from work everyday checking mail for a surprise and nothing.  If they got your money order they will definately live up to their end of the deal.

peace


----------



## winstonwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks. For the record, I checked on the money order and it has not been presented for payment so clearly, for whatever reason, it hasn't yet arrived. You're also right to point out that the holidays can make a difference. Everyone's feedback here makes me more confident.


----------



## winstonwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Got an email from them yesterday informing me that my order shipped, so I'm feeling much better. I ordered one of their specials and if it arrives and the quality is reasonable then these guys will be, by far, the best value I've found out there. 35 seeds (10 Ice, 10 White Window,  10 Crystal, and 5 bonus seeds) for less than $100 (including stealth shipping).


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 4, 2009)

congrats i bought my first seeds from them  super silver haze. they are about 2 an half weeks in to flowering now, an are awsome. so far i have planted 3 an all 3 are females. the 2 mazar i got for free i plated hermied on me, but i now know it was do to the nuits. very sentive strain from what i hear. good luck with your plants, my super silver haze plants are awasome an jaw droping an only been growing buds for 2 weeks, an are taller than me!


----------



## winstonwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that my order from marijuana-seeds.nl arrived safe and sound. No complaints at all from me about doing business with these folks. (Don't know about the quality of the genetics, yet. Right now, I'm just referring to the ordering process.)


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 13, 2009)

they do not breed there own strains they are simply a whole saler. much like dr. chronic. there seeds are from lots of diffrent banks in dam. e-mail them, they will tell u where they came from, they are just so damn stelty they don't say online.  great beans my super silver haze look just like the one on the greenhouse seeds grow vido,


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 13, 2009)

Today is 7 days from my shipment Email.....  I am hoping they hit the box today.....


----------



## Bonghit74 (Jan 13, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let everyone know that my order from marijuana-seeds.nl arrived safe and sound. No complaints at all from me about doing business with these folks. (Don't know about the quality of the genetics, yet. Right now, I'm just referring to the ordering process.)[/quote
> 
> 
> Congrats on your investment.  Be safe!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Today is 7 days from my shipment Email.....  I am hoping they hit the box today.....



I expect they'll arrive in the next few days. .nl were my first seedbank order and i was mightily impressed


----------



## Klaus von Richter (Jan 14, 2009)

I also decided to order from .nl after the feedback in this thread.  Hopping to see them come in the next few days.  I ordered the superstrong value pack, but they were out of the Crystal.  They have been really good about keeping me up to date with my order.  

After I read their e-mail about being out of Crystal which, they said they were expecting more in about a week, I shot them a message to see if I could just swap the crystal for something else.  I asked for Bubblegum or Big Bud as a substitute, and I got a reply pretty fast back.  They ended up shipping the Bubblegum as a substitute since I was to impatient to wait, this being my first real grow and all I'm pretty excited.

So here is a question for you then.  Has anyone grown the bubblegum or crystal from .nl?  Did I make a mistake swapping out the Crystal, or are both good strains?  I've never tried a bubblegum so I'm not sure what to expect!  Green Mojo all around

Klaus


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

bubblegums meant to be pretty darn tasty bro! I think you'll be pleased with whatever you get to be honest


----------



## andy52 (Jan 14, 2009)

if you send a money order it will take about a month.it did me anyway.i went with a pre-paid credit card and my orders are usually here in about 8 days..nl rocks


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 15, 2009)

the problem with bubble gum or anyother flavored strain that is not cloned of a femie seed is that u are not gentred to get a phon of a plant that tastes of the bubblegum that is so widly loved. reason being idk thats an gentic thing, but as far as some great looking real plants yes u are getting the real deal. an i dought they cary them want to be beans nevrina or what ever they called, i would never order knock offs when i could get the real thing!!!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 15, 2009)

wiseguy...were you stupidly high when you posted that??? hehe just messin'


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 15, 2009)

yes but i still think that place is wack to be totly honest. i will order NL over nevrina any day of the week


----------



## Thorn (Jan 15, 2009)

lol oh yea me too. just been looking on their site actually. ahh i'm tempted to start some easy sativa... they had a real nice smoke


----------



## andy52 (Jan 15, 2009)

.nl delivers.not all do.the dr chronic is a farse.i made several orders and never received jack.some have had luck,not me


----------

